# How often/far do you walk your dog?



## BowWowMeow

I'm curious about how often/far people walk their dogs!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have the feeling I am in the extreme here. Chama is old and arthritic but still needs/want her walks. I now walk Chama and Rafi together 3 times, every day, totaling 1-2 miles. Then I take Rafi for a separate (power) walk, usually about 3-5 miles. I have had dogs for 21 years now and have become addicted to walking! 

I should add that my choice is to walk twice a day, one long walk and one short walk.


----------



## Powell

I walk 1 to 2 miles a day. It depends on how bad my foot hurts with the Plantar Fasciitis. I will say this, IF I did NOT have Jolene, and started this daily walk, I might not be alive now. The first time I tried the first mile, I actually thought I was going to have a heart attack and die. Now a mile is a ho hum. It's a steep hill on the return half mile. Yes, we go in the rain. She WILL not walk in the dark however. So winter time we don't get an evening walk in.

Powell


----------



## SunCzarina

I voted for 1 -2 miles - our walks vary

If it's just me and The Moon, we'll go the 1 1/2 miles to the good beach, she swims then we walk home.

The pupper's tongue is hanging out sideways after about 3/4 of a mile so that's when we head back - he's up to almost 2 miles on a good day. 

If the kids are with me, they can only do about a mile before they complain.


----------



## thor wgsd

I take my pup (7 months) out 3 times a day. I alternate between playing in the park, relaxed walking and power walking (short distances) to make it more interesting. Summer is on it's way here now though so I we will take it easier during the day (it's already 90 degrees here).


----------



## Chicagocanine

We normally walk at least 2 miles at a time, sometimes over 3 miles. 
However my Golden has been limping lately due to her arthritis so we haven't been walking as much with her although I was still going on the longer walks with my foster dog... When Ginger was younger we'd also go on a 1-3 mile bike ride or rollerblading in addition to the walks.


----------



## marksteven

i try to walk my pup 2-3 miles daily in 3 walks, however winter is around the corner and between the salt and frozen pavement and ice in wisconsin, long walks are out.


----------



## Guest

Something else the poll doesn't take into consideration is exercise other than walking. Yes we walk the dogs but we also give them alot of exercise just in our yard. Doing running and jumping exercises are every bit as if not more important than walking your dog.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

GSDad makes a good point. The boys get walked 1-2 times a day, depends on how much energy they have vs. how much rough housing is going on. Along with that, they are alotted time to play with one another civilly, which tires them both out for maybe 2-3 hours. Then I will take each one outside for a turn at training with distractions. Whether it's heeling, or recall, staying, or socializing the cats. You wouldn't think it's exercise, but when they are done, they are very tired, so I think it qualifies. After that, if they still have energy to burn, I'll play a game of fetch with them.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I deliberately set up the poll just about walking because I was curious. Walking is the staple of my dogs' exercise but Rafi also gets play time. A lot of his walk time is also off leash. Because of his joint issue I do limit his running and jumping. 

I walk year round here in Buffalo just as I did for 9 years in Wisconsin. When it's really snowy I use snowshoes and if it's icy I use Yaktrax. We walk rain, snow, sleet...just like the U.S. mail service.


----------



## Guest

I only made my point because it does make for a variance as to how much or how often we walk the dogs. Depends on how much exercise they get as to how much they walk and vice versa. I couldn't separate one from the other is all I'm saying.


----------



## marksteven

can i ask, what is Yaktrax? also is there someting decent to put on the dogs pads to help protect from the salt?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I understand. I am the one addicted to walking and usually after a month or so with me I end up with a dog addicted to walking too.







I always used to say that Chama had a pedometer and it only worked if I was walking her. If anyone else took her (even my partner) she felt that it didn't count and would bug me until I took her for the requisite amount of time too!









When I'm at my cottage I do modify the routine if we are doing lots of swimming or Rafi has done lots of running with the other dogs around.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: markstevencan i ask, what is Yaktrax? also is there someting decent to put on the dogs pads to help protect from the salt?


These are Yaktrax:







The give you traction on ice. You can buy them at REI or at lots of outdoor stores or on line. http://www.yaktrax.com/ProductsWalker.aspx

And WI beats Buffalo hands down for icy sidewalks! These things saved my life!!!!!!

There are several different products to protect dogs' pads from salt and cold. I buy mine in Ontario but I have used this one and like it: 

http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Dog-Boots-Pavement-Wax-Based/dp/B0002IJQDC


----------



## Catu

I almost never walk my dog. Try to do so in a town with 4-5 loose dogs by block.

Once a week we take long walks outside town and with almost the same frequency I take her with me to places with lots of people and stimuli, mainly for socialization purposes, but I don't take walks for exercise. As she is with me almost all day in the car we can stop wherever we want and do plenty of exercise and training where Diabla can be off-leash. I am no big fan of walks because I get bored easily seeing the same streets every day, I need diversity.


----------



## marksteven

Thank you BowWowMeow, i will be ordering both tonite!


----------



## Lisa&Diesel

One a typical work day I walk to a nearby field and throw a ball, chase rabbits and just let them run for about 30 mins.

Then after work we go on a longer walk of about 1 and a 1/2 hours. This will mostly be off-lead across fields. I have no idea how far I walk with them.

Weekends mean longer walks but I am still building the pup up for all day hikes.

In between walks they play in the garden with each other, plus we do a bit of obedience training every day and on sunny days I get out the agility stuff too.


----------



## Dano

Walking a dog on a leash is an important part of dog relations. Exercise or walking off leash are not the same as the essential leashed walk where you are in total command of your dog. I do it twice a day. Once on a bicycle and once without. It's the clockwork that keeps my dogs ticking.


----------



## GunnerJones

I don't walk the dogs, I try to give them a vigorous excercise every day to include some obedience


----------



## thor wgsd

Sorry this is slightly off-topic but to LicanAntai: 

I have the same problem here - stray dogs EVERYWHERE. However, the strays (at least here) are the friendliest, most relaxed dogs off all. In a way the strays are the most socialized dogs there are!

I take my pup everywhere with me, including the park, busy pedestrian streets, outside restaurants, outside bars, outside concerts etc and BECAUSE he is getting used to seeing strays everwhere he is (slowly) becoming less interested in them as well.

Just a different look on the stray problem, there's not much I can do about it so I try and turn it into something positive


----------



## mastercabman

Walking is not only good for them,but it is also good for you!


----------



## Castlemaid

I voted twice a day 1-2 miles per walk. 

I'm the opposite, I have acreage to do a lot of ball and stick chasing, and sometimes that will replace the walk, but I don't consider it a walk. If we go on the trails, that counts as a walk. I live in the boonies, and we do have some loose dogs around when walking, but I welcome the opportunities to train Keeta to ignore them (a HUGE challenge, getting better, finally!)

Lots of snow, no street lights in this rural area, makes for interesting walks in the winter. I've gone cross-country skiing a couple of times through fields with only the the full moon as light in -18C, and it was great! 

Very little salt, some sand on the roads in my area in winter, so walking is good if not too icy.


----------



## TRex

BowWow - I wish you were down here on Staten Island. I live on Ft. Wadsworth and walk every morning and evening with my GSD for 2 miles with additional running after the Frisbee or balls. We walk in all weather except hard rain or storms. No one else around here will venture out if it's not sunny!


----------



## MelissaHoyer

We play agility before/after our walks, so we don't walk too far. They'd both rather do "go jump" than walk


----------



## ninhar

Sheba and I walk about a mile most nights, weather permitting. We don't walk when it is too hot, too cold or raining. We used to have a loop that we did that was about 1 1/2 - 2 miles, but she's slowing down alot this year.


----------



## GSD07

I use Paw Pro for dogs pads in winter time and I'm very happy with it : http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+9882+13540&pcatid=13540 

I also walk any weather around 5-7 miles a day (combined), less during summer time heat. 

Thank you BowWowMeow for Yaktrax, I didn't even know something like this exists and I fell on the ground quite a few times last winter. We have lots of days with black ice around here.


----------



## Catu

> Originally Posted By: thor wgsdSorry this is slightly off-topic but to LicanAntai:
> 
> I have the same problem here - stray dogs EVERYWHERE. However, the strays (at least here) are the friendliest, most relaxed dogs off all. In a way the strays are the most socialized dogs there are!
> 
> I take my pup everywhere with me, including the park, busy pedestrian streets, outside restaurants, outside bars, outside concerts etc and BECAUSE he is getting used to seeing strays everwhere he is (slowly) becoming less interested in them as well.
> 
> Just a different look on the stray problem, there's not much I can do about it so I try and turn it into something positive


Loose and stray dogs are a big problem in all Latinamerica, but believe me, in here this is worst than anywhere else, among many other social problems. Not by nothing Calama is called the city of the three Ps: Polvo, Perros y Putas (dust, dogs and hookers). And not by nothing I want to leave as soon as possible.

They form wild packs, many of these dogs were born wild and have no socialization at all. Just a couple of weeks ago a pack of fifteen of them almost killed a Bolivian woman and two days later injured and old man. The woman is still in the hospital after several surgeries.

http://elnuevodia.info/Versiones/20080904_007568/nota_281_664455.htm

And this is six blocks from my house
http://www.mercuriocalama.cl/prontus4_no...0817000714.html
(sorry, but I couldn't find links in English)


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: TRexBowwow - I wish you were down here on Staten Island. I live on Ft. Wadsworth and walk every morning and evening with my GSD for 2 miles with additional running after the Frisbee or balls. We walk in all weather except hard rain or storms. No one else around here will venture out if it's not sunny!


Same wish here too but I am in Ontario Canada and Jesse gets 3 walks a day in all weather (2 around our neighborhood) 1 we take him somewhere else (few times a week we take him where he can be loose and we play fetch etc). Summer he swims every day on top of the walks. Jesse is very well socialized.


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> marksteven said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several different products to protect dogs' pads from salt and cold. I buy mine in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> What do you buy in Ontario to protect the paws for snow and ice? Just curious cause I need something for Jesse for this winter. Last winter the salt hurt him and I don't want him in boots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daisy1986

I have been walking my 3 dogs for about 7 months now. Shadow demands it. My girls love it too. Once a day, less than a mile, I think. 

Turns out it is helping me too. I had knee surgery in 1985 when I was a jr in HS, I have not really ran since. I can jog now!! 

They help me and I help them!!


----------



## Hatterasser

We wander down to the beach at least 2 to 3 times a day and back (about a mile round trip) plus some days we walk extra time up and down the beach as well (depending on how many tourons are cluttering it up). Weather is not an issue unless it's blowing a white face gale then we might cut it shorter. They also play off leash in the back yard several times a week depending on the weather.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> marksteven said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several different products to protect dogs' pads from salt and cold. I buy mine in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> What do you buy in Ontario to protect the paws for snow and ice? Just curious cause I need something for Jesse for this winter. Last winter the salt hurt him and I don't want him in boots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have bought several different products at Global Pets in Orangeville. I'm sure any Global Pets will have stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherush

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> marksteven said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several different products to protect dogs' pads from salt and cold. I buy mine in Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> What do you buy in Ontario to protect the paws for snow and ice? Just curious cause I need something for Jesse for this winter. Last winter the salt hurt him and I don't want him in boots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have bought several different products at Global Pets in Orangeville. I'm sure any Global Pets will have stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I will go to Global Ryan's Pets and see if the owner has anything there.
Click to expand...


----------



## VectorSketcher

Riddick and I run three miles in the morning, and then we walk two miles in the evening. He needs a lot of excercise. With our little girl, she loves to walk in the morning only about 3 blocks, then again in the evening about 1 or 2 blocks depending on her energy level at the time. Lots of walking at our house.


----------



## Packen

We walk at a brisk pace 3-4 miles in the evening after work. 2 days a week I replace the walk with a bicycle run.


----------



## GSDTrain

I walk Ivy twice a day usually about 1-2miles depending on the wheather


----------



## ozzymama

We do once around the block in the morning. Mostly that's for me to get my focus. Then we either do a short street walk (collie has trouble with the pavement) or we do an hor long run in the bush at night.
Sundays we go to different parks around the region and do a bit of hiking, some swimming. This weekend we're heading up north.
I try to do an hour or so outside at night with them, playing with jolly ball, fetch whatever after I've brushed them....... Gets the loose fur off!


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI almost never walk my dog. Try to do so in a town with 4-5 loose dogs by block.
> 
> Once a week we take long walks outside town and with almost the same frequency I take her with me to places with lots of people and stimuli, mainly for socialization purposes, but I don't take walks for exercise. As she is with me almost all day in the car we can stop wherever we want and do plenty of exercise and training where Diabla can be off-leash. I am no big fan of walks because I get bored easily seeing the same streets every day, I need diversity.


im the same way as far as getting bored with the same ol' route so i mix it up. i have about 4 different 2 mile routes that we go on religously everyday. (i dont do 4 different walks in one day) usually if its just me and "muttly" i will take him down to where the soccer fields and cross country course is and i will let him off lead unless there are other ppl/dogs around.


----------

